# Thyroid removal is safe and effective for Graves' disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid removal is safe and effective for Graves' disease

Patients with Graves' disease can experience weight loss, bulging eyes, and increases in appetite, heart rate, blood pressure, trembling and perspiration. Other symptoms can include a goiter or swelling at the base of the neck.

In the United States, sufferers are most often treated with drugs or with radioactive iodine to destroy the thyroid. Surgical removal of the thyroid is generally done only after other options fail.

The study followed 58 patients who had either a total or partial thyroidectomy at University of Wisconsin Hospital and Clinics between 1994 and 2008. Most of the patients had tried medical or radioactive iodine therapy, but those approaches failed to control the disease.

The researchers found that the total thyroidectomy had a very low complication rate and completely cured the Graves' disease.

Read entire article here...............
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-02-thyroid-safe-effective-graves-disease.html


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

This article is misleading because Graves' Disease is never "cured" and even though you have your thyroid removed you still have Graves' Disease. The thyroid removal is to stop the symptoms to get them under control. Sometimes your thyroid tissue can grow back. Anyway, I saw this article earlier today and just felt it is misleading because there is no complete "cure" at least per my doctors and the experts I have heard speak on the subject.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Thyroidectomy did not cure my Graves disease, but it did alleviate the worst symptoms, the ones that could not be controlled with medication. I think it was the best option for me, and I am really glad I had it done. Meds could not restore the quality of life that I have today. I may still have Graves disease, but the affect it is able to have on my body is hugely diminished now, and I am grateful that my doctors supported my decision. My hope is that patients be made more fully aware of all their options instead of pressured into one option.


----------

